# My Slot Things



## 22tall

To start with I thought I would go with one of my favs. The Ford MKIV by Mike Burda of Empty Shells fame.





































What is the prefered picture size? I will add more later.


----------



## resinmonger

Those are nice pictures of a real sano body, 22Tall. As to photo size, the 640 by 480 pixels that you used is pretty good. You can see the details clearly. You can go up a couple of sizes without making it too large for average monitors.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## DesertSlot

Sweet!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would go up 1 or 2 sizes larger... Just remember, the bigger you go, as I've found out so many times on my own cars, the more flaws you can see. (there are usually many on mine!!) Nice Ford, by the way!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

Nice to see one of Mike's bodies!......He did excellent modeling.... Too bad the way things went down for him.  I have a couple of his '40 Ford deliveries. One's finished & the other is still hanging in the rafters waiting for something. I should have got more when I had the chance, which is why NOW when I see something out of the mainstream I buy it & hang it up till I can get to it! Too many nice castings that are here one day & then gone before you get them.

......Nice palm trees too!


----------



## 22tall

Here is the MKII. I guess it's a Boye. One size larger.





































The detail on the resin is much better it just doesn't photo well. I think I met Mike at a slot car show back in '97. I remember he had a Mercedes with a dog in the back seat.


----------



## eastside johnny

Jason Boye is one heck of a modeler too!!!!...............AND one heck of a racer as well. I was part of the team USA in 1996 for the 24 hour race in England. Jason ran outstanding fast laps for hours on end! What really made that remarkable was that all of the teams non only built and used cars from a box of stuff provided by the race promoters, but we all used plastic yellow "Set" controllers too! Hate to have to race him on his home track!
Do you have any other bodies to show us from Mike or Jason? 
Great favorites and very nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot

That MKII is beautiful. I'm jealous.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43

sweet stuff!!!!!


----------



## 22tall

This is the last of the three Burda/Boye cars I have. The porsche 550. The other one is a car I got off the bay.




























Next time something completely different.


----------



## resinmonger

Both of the Porsches look pretty sweet but the Boyd has that little extra low slung look that pushes it into first place. Not that the second place car has anything to be ashamed of.


----------



## eastside johnny

Nice cars.....nice thread......thanks for sharing
Nothing negative about the regular trees, but I like the palm trees better!......l00ks more exotic!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey!! I bought them trees!!!! And ended up with "enlargement" spam for over a year now!!! LOL!! Nice porsches 22!!! Load 'em up and post'em up!!! Love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

A few months ago a guy had the GT40, MKII, MKIV, 550 and Daytona coupe on the bay. Would have had the GT40 and Daytona but a little old lady rear ended me at McDonalds. Took out her grill and a headlight on her car and not even a scuff on mine.

Here is something different. Proto killbot.



















Head won't stay down and the arms fall off. Yup. Definately a proto.
Here's some micro machines and the palms are back by popular demand.


----------



## 22tall

I also read










Big boys don't cry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ok!! now you're killing me with the full case of Tjets!!!


----------



## win43

I need a re-fill.


----------



## 22tall

win43 said:


> I need a re-fill.


Bet taking the last one was a sad day.

Today the offerings are protos, factory decos, riggens and one cobramite


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, them protos are wicked cool!!! I've seen a couple here and there, but never that many!!! The train ones are neat!!


----------



## resinmonger

*Remember - Safety First!*

22Tall,

With your last two posts, you have crossed the line into dangerous display of slot car goodness. In order to keep myself and my fellow HT members safe, I must insist that you add the following warning at the top of any new posts of similar awesomeness:

*ATTENTION!*​This post contains pictures that may induce escessive drooling on the part of the viewer. Please ensure that your keyboard and any other near by electrical device are protected from said drool to prevent electrical shock to the viewer and damage to the device. 

You don't want to wait until you hear from the Surgeon General and the Under Writer's Labs, man. Cause they'll come down on you like a ton of bricks man. I'm just saying...

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## 22tall

As long as people people keep looking I will keep adding. Here are some Atlas cars





































And some Bachman


----------



## slotcarman12078

Funny how things changed after the first few years of slots. The focus went from rolling model RR scenery to racing in a very short time span. I kind of wish at least one of them stayed focused on regular street vehicles instead of all jumping on the race car band wagon. I think Atlas made some fairly well designed bodies, and had they put a little more effort in the details they would have had some real winners. :thumbsup: Bachmann made some silly lookin' cars!! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## 22tall

This morning some Eldons




























Here is a comparison of the Eldon Dino and the Aurora Dino


----------



## roadrner

WoW! rr


----------



## 22tall

Here are a few Marx and American Line





































I added metal foil to the middle one


----------



## TomH

Thanks for the pics. Most interesting so far to me is the Eldon/Aurora Dino comparison.


----------



## resinmonger

It looks like Aliens are into slot cars too! Thanks for posting the cool pics of rare cars, 22Tall! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

These are cool!!! Like the Rolls!!! I'm going to have to look for one of them! The Eldon/ Aurora comparison was pretty cool too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

I will do other comparison photos in the future. I saw hank was selling a proto of the Tyco Alien Eliminator ship.










These are the proto cars for the set


----------



## 22tall

resinmonger said:


> It looks like Aliens are into slot cars too! Thanks for posting the cool pics of rare cars, 22Tall! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Just goes to show slots are universal. Where was I...Matchbox


----------



## 22tall

Here are some MEVs


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like them MEVs!!! I was supposed to get a bunch of them this year but too many other things got shoved up ahead on the priority list. So far on my check list you're winning hands down!! LOL I have 1 MEV, 0 Atlas, matchbox, eldon, marx, AL, bachmann or test shots.. Since I don't get to shows, and a good chunk of the stuff listed on the bay has lousy pics, I'm happy to check out your stuff. It gives me a way better look at cars and makes my shopping for stuff way easier. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Since you liked those here are some more


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cudo's to MEV, being the only one I know of who makes wagons (the nomad being the one exception) and regular old timey street cars. I'm happy he's moving his way up through the mid 60's and into the early 70's with them... The latest catalina and deville are nice looking bodies. I think MEV would sell alot more cars if he'd upgrade his website and get better pictures of his cars. Thanks for sharing 22!! If those were mine I'd have to dip into that case of chassis and get them running!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

I think the price also scares people away. I usually wait until he has 20 bodies I want to get the bulk price. $25 is much less painful than $44. Here are some more


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Bulk pricing is the way to go!!*

That was the game plan. but I got carried away buying other stuff and messed up my chance to jump in with 2 others who split an order.. Maybe next year.... I like them wagons.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

Yeah, that is the first time I have seen MEV's from a good angle and a better quality pic. Thanks


----------



## resinmonger

22Tall, those are some great pictures of sweet cars but I get goose bumps thinking what all them aliens use those probes for...

Russ the Hutt (abducted in 1973):drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## 22tall

Here are some more


----------



## eastside johnny

NICE CARS...............now, tell us about the babes in the red dress!!:dude:


----------



## resinmonger

eastside johnny said:


> NICE CARS...............now, tell us about the babes in the red dress!!:dude:


That's a nice pair of Horrorclix Sorority Zombies. 22Tall, you need to visit Bob Zilla and SlotCarMan! You guys share the same interest in track side figures.

http://www.gamesempire.com.au/index.php?page=1&act=viewCat&catId=145

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## 22tall

resinmonger is correct on the ID. I love zombies and clix so it's a win win. I got an 18X18X18 inch box of clix off the bay a few months ago. Think it was 30 or 40 bucks total and had 1,466 pieces in it. Almost made that the contest but I wanted a real winner instead of a closest to winner.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Me likes the sorority babes!!!! I got a couple hobbling around here somewhere.. pity their foot's fallin off.. :lol: Love those MEVS!!! Especially the Pontiacs and the wagons!!! Next year I hope I can swing some!!! And the chassis to mount them on too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Let me know when you get tired of these


----------



## Coyote Red

22tall said:


> Let me know when you get tired of these.


The background is getting kinda kinky with the chicks, assorted monsters.. And is that a donkey?

:thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Coyote Red said:


> The background is getting kinda kinky with the chicks, assorted monsters.. And is that a donkey?
> 
> :thumbsup:


Zombie reindeer. Still have to find a zombie santa and make a sleigh. I love xmas decorating :wave:


----------



## Coyote Red

There's something about those 64th scale, plastic women that are doin' it for me. :tongue:  Barbie, smarbie...


----------



## slotcarman12078

*1/64th babes are* *HOT*!!! Hee hee hee hee hee!! :devil::roll::lol::freak::tongue::hat:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

22, Im loving your protos! 

The killdroid is WAY cool. Ive always loved the racing warriors and every set based on them. 

And that UFO is rad too. I like your Horrorclix aliens, I have one of those too have to grab a few more of those anal probing dudes. I had the idea a while back for how cool an Area 51 themed set with a UFO that would abduct cars would be. I was thinking maybe the dodge van all muraled up would be cool as well as an MP Jeep. Wonder what set and cars were supposed to be with that one? I guess it never came to fruitition, huh?


----------



## 22tall

grunge, here is the auction link http://cgi.ebay.com/TYCO-CONCEPT-MO...QQcmdZViewItemQQssPageNameZRSS:B:SRCH:US:103= 

Sounds like it's along the same line as your idea. The cars are the yellow Ferrari and the pickup with the radar dish I posted.

Clix have a number of things going for them. Scale, variety, detail and price make them really good for slots. I am looking forward to unleashing my minions on an unsuspecting world.


----------



## resinmonger

22tall said:


> Clix have a number of things going for them. Scale, variety, detail and price make them really good for slots. I am looking forward to unleashing my minions on an unsuspecting world.


22Tall,

There are several roll playing games that also offer near 1:64 scale figures. In my misspent youth, I may have played one or two roll playing games...

Stan Johansen's site is cool because it shows a lot of painted figures. Naturally, it is cheaper to paint them yourself. Most of these are white metal but weight isn't an isse unless your Bob Zilla and putting the figures (or their heads) in cars. _Sci-Fi Babes with Guns _is a cool series for figures as are _Pulp Fiction _and _Kiss-Kiss, Bang-Bang_. Check out the Road Warrior cars for some slot car ideas. Click on the Road Warrior tab and scroll down to accessories...

http://www.stanjohansenminiatures.com/ 

If you like _Pulp Fiction _figures and want to save dough, you can get them unpainted here.

http://www.pulpfigures.com/main.php

Brigade Games has several ranges of figures that may be of interest.

http://www.brigadegames.com/

Some of their _WW2 Pulp Horror _ feature zombies with separate heads - perfect for giving that Indy Racer or Dune Buggy an _undead_ appearance!

Lastly, RAMF's Call of Cthulhu Miniatures offers some goulish figures for your modeling pleasure.

http://www.rafm.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=RAF&Category_Code=COCM

Happy modeling...

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## 22tall

COME TO ME MY MINIONS. FOOD FOR ALL!!!!!










Thanks for the links resinmonger. I see a number of figures to get.

Here is another plus to some clix. You can light them. They look better than they do in the pics










Here is a Godzilla. Not clix










A well placed light would do a better job lighting the top half. Sounds like a job for a proctologist.

Viva Rock Vegas was on yesterday so I dug these out


----------



## resinmonger

Wow! You have a pair of Flintstone cars! That is awesome. Now, you need some music to go with them.






Nothing like a little Wierd Al to go with your favorite slot cars...

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## pickeringtondad

*Hey 22Tall*

I love the Flintsones cars - do you mind in sharing their story? Who made them, ect.... (i've never seen them before)

Thanks, 

Pickeringtondad


----------



## 22tall

Bedrock Hot Chili Peppers :thumbsup: 
Got these from Bob Beers at a show a few years ago. I think he said he had one pair left at the time. All I know about them is they were in the proro stage when Aurura folded. I thought there were photos in Bob's collector cam thread but I couldn't find them. I could never figure out why Barneys car is a modified Freds car.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Holy yabba dabba doos!!! Now those would be cool to cruise around!!! Super sweet set!! I wish Aurora got them into production!!!

As for the clix, Looks like they're having a fresh brains all you can eat buffet!!! I got a couple of the clear ones for lighting purposes, but the place to stick them hasn't been decided yet, so until then.... they're sitting..


----------



## JordanZ870

Psssst, guys, ...Bruce has them @ 18 each for the kits, fits AFX!


----------



## 22tall

Back to MEVs


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's only one logical explanation for the pics on MEV's site.. He doesn't want to get way overloaded with orders.. I can understand this. Mass production isn't his thing, and with lower output levels, all that licensing carp stays away from his mailbox. I am yet again bmown away from the MEV stuff, and a nice example showed up at my door today!! (thanks win!!!) Jerry sent me a sweeeeeeeet 62 Catalina, so now there's 2 MEV Ponchos in my stable, and I got a 59 Chebby kit to assemble too!! 

I've tried to bid on some of his lots on the bay, but got outbid every time I tried.. Someday....


----------



## 22tall

Sometimes bad things happen to good cars


----------



## TomH

Looks like that could be a convertible with a little work. Or a funny car without a windshield. Could put a tray with a driver and a roll cage in the hole.


----------



## slotcarman12078

OUCH!!! Wierd jack to the rescue!! I'd get a 55 chebby interior kit, and fudge the windshield.. Bummer!!!


----------



## 22tall

I think convertible it is. Jack's 55 interior will do nicely. Poor little guy got punted by a mean old P3E. At the last race we have each year people are allowed to make up races they couldn't attend. Since we run something different each time we have our own version of an ALMS race. I guess I wasn't thinking when I got the Nova out. 

Today's MEVs


----------



## TomH

The MEV's look like what the folks at Aurora would have made if they had continued making bodies and T-Jet chassis. Cool stuff


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yes, Tom.. I agree 100%!! The only thing is, had they continued to produce bodies for the TJet, would we still have any type of supply left today?? I know where that red 62-65 chebby pickup originated from, as the wrecker is ever so patiently waiting for me to do something... anything) with it.. MEV or some one working for MEV got the cab/ hood from a mini lindy wrecker.. He did an awesome job fabricating the back and filling the roof mounted lights!! That black corvair is looking pretty cool too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great collection 22!!! Sorry about the Nova, it's one of my favorites!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Very nice collection, indeed! :thumbsup:


----------



## TomH

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes, Tom.. I agree 100%!! The only thing is, had they continued to produce bodies for the TJet, would we still have any type of supply left today?? I know where that red 62-65 chebby pickup originated from, as the wrecker is ever so patiently waiting for me to do something... anything) with it.. MEV or some one working for MEV got the cab/ hood from a mini lindy wrecker.. He did an awesome job fabricating the back and filling the roof mounted lights!! That black corvair is looking pretty cool too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah we know the rest of the story. Aurora and all the rest got into a speed contest and the whole thing kinda spun out. Model Motoring became blurr otering. Kinda a good idea that Autoworld is trying to cover the whole scope. My only criticism of some, but not all of the MEVs are that they look too small for the T-Jet chassis. Wierd Jack had a pic of a lowered MEV bonne that he had thinned the front fenders and radiused the rear wheel wells. Looked really good sitting down a bit with his wide whitewalls on it


----------



## 22tall

TomH you have a mild case of "Goldilocks Syndrome."  Too big, too small, just right. I agree with you. It's all due to the limited wheelbase of the chassis. Mike's Mini Cooper is about as small as you can get and it looks big next to other cars.

Here are a few more


----------



## TomH

I hear you 22tall. You can't have it all with the t-jet or magnatrac, tyco etc. I don't care that a mini is as big as a whatever know what I mean. My idea of scale is not a comparison with physical sizes to each other, but how realistic they look within the constraints of the limited chassis height and wheelbase. These MEVS are really something considering the limitations that Mike V. has to work inside of. My criticism about some looking too small for the chassis was a really slight one. I think some, if not most, of the high sitters could be lowered a bit on the chassis. Goldilocks


----------



## slotcarman12078

Agree one the sitting high point, and the post trimming/ wheelwell clearancing point also. The fact that normal street cars being available to oddballs like myself is the really good thing. Now if I can figure out a way to get more than one car running on the same lane without one catching up to the other I'll be happy!! MEV does great work, and I most definately appreciate the better quality pics of them!! *IF* I get a tax return next year, I'm on 'em!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Here is the last set of MEVs for awhile































next time


----------



## 22tall




----------



## resinmonger

Matich, Honker and McLaren M6A?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Is it just me, or do those wheels look rather similar to JL pull back wheels???? Prolly an apples to oranges comparo but none the less!!! Sweet 22!!! I've seen a couple of these pop up on the bay, but never pulled the trigger on them.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

slotcarman, they are Road Race Replica wheels and tires.

resinmonger, very good. Now how 'bout these










































As far as I know there were only seven of them. I picked these up at a show a few years ago.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'll take a stab at naming them!!!! How about Po, Tinky winky, Dipsy, and Laa-Laa?? :lol: Now that you mention it, I see the RRR in them wheels..


----------



## 22tall

Sounds like Tjet Tubbies names. :jest: I might have to work on that. 
From the other side of the blue marble


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well all I can guess it must have to do with the colors...


----------



## 22tall

Here are the rest.


----------



## JordanZ870

Great looking cars, man, but how do you know what is in the box if it just has Japanese writing all over it?  Oh, and what IS a G+ plus?


----------



## 22tall

joez, you reminded me of the first G+ I got. Put it on the track and thought this stinks. It doesn't fishtail. What kind of car doesn't fishtail? I have changed since then. Love the magnate cars.

Anyone remember these magazines?


----------



## resinmonger

22tall said:


> slotcarman, they are Road Race Replica wheels and tires.
> 
> resinmonger, very good. Now how 'bout these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know there were only seven of them. I picked these up at a show a few years ago.


I'll give these a go. From the top, we have a Ferrari 330 P4 spyder (or Can-Am), a McLaren MKII, a Lola T-70 MKII and a King Cobra. The King Cobra was another effort of Carol Shelby's to put sweet Ford power in an English chassis. In this case, Shelby American started with a Cooper Monaco chassis. If you would like to see pictures of a restored car and some history, please follow the link below.

http://mecum.com/auctions/lot_detail.cfm?LOT_ID=SC0509-79202

BTW, the Cobramites and Cobra Jets all came with Lancer HO bodies. You can still find these from time to time. Lloyd Asbury of Lancer made a great contribution to the 1:24, 1:32 and HO slot car hobbies with his fantastic clear lexan bodies. The HO bodies were proportioned for T-Jets and featured very realistic appearance. If you score a NOS body, you'll find that look pretty sweet even by today's standards IMHO.

Once the Tyco Pro, Riggen, AFX and other chassis that were more like 1:64 than the T-Jet's 1:72, racers gavitated to Jim Kirby's body's as these were wider and fit the noted chassis. Kirby's bodies also stand up to the test of time.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## 22tall

Correct as always Russ. Good link and useful info also. I love a good history lesson. 

Here is some more readind material


----------



## 22tall

Guten tag. Dieser wochen-Bauer. Sehr gut.


----------



## roadrner

Like the way they spelled axles on the Cobrajet packaging. Still a nice looking set of cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Aaahh, yet another brand I have yet to get my feet wet in.. Bauer makes some sweet bodies!!! So far my shopping list includes the two V dubs and the Opel.. And a dozen Lawn Gnomes!!! They're my designated drivers!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

roadrunner, I think the printer was a Guns and Roses fanatic.

scm, Lawn Gnomes are cool. I can't say enough good things about Clix. Excellent detail and a pretty good size for slots. Only drawback I see is they don't bend. Good thing I have childhood experience to draw on. I liked my army men with 4 arms. 

The Lambo and Ferrari bods are for XT type chassis. I would suggest trimming the ears on the chassis. It takes very little effort to snap off a side.

Sorry about the double picture. Fixed it.

Und jetst


----------



## slotcarman12078

That pink ghia is making my dremel excited.. I think it knows I have a couple suitable Dash victims in the box..  Should I???? Hmmmm... :lol:


----------



## hefer

Luv the Trucks!


----------



## 22tall

hefer, you would love their wrecker





















Some super cars


----------



## resinmonger

22tall said:


>


Fixed your last photo. The Hutt is here to help.

The Alan Mann F3L (F3L stands for Ford 3 Litre) or P68 prototype is a cool looking if unsuccessful car. The red/gold livery is correct for Alan Mann Racing (AMR). AMR developed the car for the 1968 season after prototypes of greater than 3 litres were banned at the end of the 1967 season - a move many consider the FIA's response to two straight year's of Ford domination of Le Mans with 7 litre prototypes, the Ford MKII and MKIV. 

While John Wyer's Gulf team soldiered on with the Ford GT-40 for 1968, AMR pinned their hopes on a swoopy prototype powered by the Ford Cosworth engine. The F3L racked up DNFs while the Wyer GT-40s won Le Mans as well as Brands Hatch, Monza, Spa, and Watkins Glen. In fact, the Gulf Team won the 1968 World Sportscar Championship for Ford by three points over Porsche. 

The F3L's first race was the BOAC 500 at Brands Hatch which was a 6 hour event sponsored by British Overseas Air Corporation (BOAC).


----------



## TomH

Could ya maybe show me the motor or two or a bottom shot on those Bauer's. I have never seen a lot of those. Do they have like a magnatraction type chassis?
Super cool stuff! TomH


----------



## 22tall

Thanks Hutt, love the history lessons.

TomH, They are on a tjet chassis except for the 3Ls, GT40s, Lambo and Ferrari. They are on Tyco 440X2 narrow and pan chassis. I will get some pics of their tjet chassis later today. There is a slight difference.

Here are their GT40s































If you ever get one of these you have to clear coat if you want to run them. I have no idea why Bauer didn't do it in the first place so decals wouldn't fall off.


----------



## 22tall

All done blowing up stuff for another year. Here are a couple Bauer chassis shots. The noteworthy thing is the armature bushing. On their trucks they used O scale shoes.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool, cool, cool, cool,cool!!!!! I'll be dipped!! That is the extended wheelbase chassis I've been looking for!!!!! It existed all along, I just didn't know about it!! From what I can estimate from the pictures, the truck chassis should pretty much line up with the majority of JL diecasts, with none or minor modification at the most required. Nice line up of street cars too.. Like the roof rack with the luggage!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Abominus

22tall said:


>


22tall,

What color is the center Mustang? It looks orange. Did not know there were orange Atlas cars. Any other rare color Atlas?


----------



## 22tall

here are some rotafast cars


----------



## 22tall

Here are the others I have































My mission for January is to be able to see the bed, 1/2 the dresser surface and a clear walkway to the closet


----------



## kiwidave

Hahaha, controlled chaos. Love it!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Who wouldn't love to dive into that pile?? :lol:


----------



## 22tall

Another beautiful day. It was so nice it made me feel like singing.
Flintstone,Jimmy Flintstone is a nuclear age resin guy
From the town he lives in comes this Batmobile to you eyes











If I ever figure out where all those little bats (2.5X1.2mm)go I might try to put it together











Da da da da da da da da da. Da da da da da da da da da.


----------



## kiwidave

Atomic batteries to power!!! Is that a HO scale Batmobile??? Photo etched parts are way cool!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow 22tall.nice stuff yer showin off here.hope nobody calls "hoarders" on you!where do the rotofast cars come from?it's a brand i have never seen before.


----------



## 22tall

sn69 they come from Argentina. No idea what years.

kiwidave it is a little larger than an Aurora Batmobile. here are some comparison pics.









































The detail is outstanding. Here it is sitting on the new megaG chassis


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks 22tall. That is a really good looking Batmobile kit. I like it!!


----------



## 22tall

Here is the pattern for the canceled Mattel Knightrider 2000 car


----------



## 22tall

Here are a couple unreleased quads


----------



## sethndaddy

wow, awesome quads, where in the heck did you score them?


----------



## 22tall

sethndaddy, I got them on the bay a couple years ago.

On a side note the picture that photobucket deleted was a top view of the two bats side by side. Any one have an idea as to why?


----------



## kiwidave

I had a photobucket pic deleted because it had "sexy" in the title?????


----------



## 22tall

Another fine day here. Really windy so I had some of my peeps out to my crib for some surf action

COWABUNGA











Gnarly waves dudes












Don't look now bros but Shredder is right behind us












Sent photobucket an email about the deleted pic. They apologized and put it back. All is right in my universe once again.


----------



## 22tall

Here are most of the Days of Thunder cars











missing the blue #3 w/o lumina












missing w/o lumina w/ airdam w/o 51 on headlights and Enjoy rear pillar












missing w/o lumina dark orange w/ airdam


----------



## roadrner

Great little DOT collection 22tall! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 22tall

These are Majorette


----------



## 22tall

Here are a couple plastic bodies from a Fast and Furious promo. They fit a tjet. Couldn't pass them up since one says zombie racing. I think the manufacturer assumed anyone that buys them is really stupid. They did printing on both sides of the pieces.


----------



## tjd241

*22t....*

Where do you find all these?... Better yet, where do you find the time to find them?.... Amazing selection of examples!!! nd


----------



## Im Paul

22tall said:


> Here are the others I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mission for January is to be able to see the bed, 1/2 the dresser surface and a clear walkway to the closet



looks like the room exploited!


----------



## 22tall

tjd241 I get most of them at slot car shows and the bay. Being single gives me lots of free time.

Im Paul its getting better.


Today a few LJN cars












This one opens the a Transformers car


----------



## Im Paul

yeah,being single helps out ALOT lol.


----------



## eastside johnny

"My mission for January is to be able to see the bed, 1/2 the dresser surface and a clear walkway to the closet"...............
What's in the closet?........


----------



## AfxToo

> My mission for January is to be able to see the bed, 1/2 the dresser surface and a clear walkway to the closet


That reminds me ... _Hoarders_ is on tonight, at 10:00 PM.


----------



## 22tall

AfxToo said:


> That reminds me ... _Hoarders_ is on tonight, at 10:00 PM.


Tune into week seven this season 

This is my first slot car. 












eastside johnny if I remember correctly it's mere slot stuff of course.


----------



## 22tall

Anyone remember the Russell Maxx car? Made in 1981






















The body is mounted on pivot points


----------



## kiwidave

No never seen the Russell Maxx car before! Got to the closet yet??


----------



## 22tall

Haven't made it to the closet. It's been too much fun going through 20 years of accumulating. Every day is like Christmas.

Dug out the Mask set.


----------



## [email protected]

Man I've never seen that set before! That looks awesome!


----------



## 22tall

Here is an example of guess what they put in the box. I would have guessed the pictured cars and not the illustrated ones.





















The illustrated ones are in the set












Here are the other two from the picture you don't get


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice bits of Tyco history. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

22tall said:


>


Nice Portche. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

How did I not see your post on the Russell Maxx car? Have never seen or heard of one but, think it is pretty Cool that they put the body on a swivel mount.

Great Tyco stuff here too...

Bob...I'm watching ( neat information here man )...zilla


----------



## 22tall

The only info I have for the Maxx is it was made in 1981. It is a Lola T530 Can Am and 18,000 were made. It would have been really neat if an active suspension could be added so the body would lean into curves.


----------



## SplitPoster

What a huge lot of stuff! Wonder what else might turn up - extra car keys, pets, Jimmy Hoffa. Single? Keep diggin', there may be a TM somewhere in all that yet. 

That is what I'd call an eclectic mix, never knew so many different things ran on slot car tracks. The Maxx is really something, one of those things that might come up on ebay as "unidentified slot car", would love to come across one like that myself.


----------



## 22tall

Here are some Tyco cars from south of the border. 




































































The rest of these still need parts













Anyone have an idea what colors the wings should be on these?













I'm hungry.


----------



## bobhch

Are those Mexican Doritos too? lol

Great Tycos from afar (not to afar)!!

Bob...thanks alot I'm hungry now...zilla


----------



## copperhead71

Top class collection!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Nothing says authentic Mexican like Doritos spicy macho chips. Well that and Taco Bell. 

Bob, I gathered all my Godzilla stuff for you. 












I used to terrorize my dog with one. It's motorized.


----------



## roadrner

Making one heck of a Japanese movie.  rr


----------



## slotnewbie69

you should hang mothra above your track attacking the good year blimp!


----------



## 22tall

roadrner said:


> Making one heck of a Japanese movie.  rr


If nothing else I am sure it would be better than that Matthew Broderick flick. 



slotnewbie69 said:


> you should hang mothra above your track attacking the good year blimp!


That's a thought. The figures with the red buttons have sound. I was hoping to place them around the track with the sound being triggered by reed switches. Have to find one more for six lanes.


Today limited edition JL/AW and Slot Car Johnnie's.


----------



## 22tall

Today we take to the skies with Marchon


----------



## 22tall

I have been ignoring this section. Sorry.

During my travels I heard a rumor about JL/AW cars that were more rare than White Thunders or Iwheels. Being the skeptical sort I investigated further. I found myself in a little shop in Timbuk3 which is a suburb of Timbuktu. Luckily I was wearing my sunglasses at night. Seems it is an ordinance. Anyway I found them










Indeed thet are limiteder. The worldwide release and the super rare African were to be found










Most of them seem to be XT Vettes


----------



## 22tall

These are test shots. Made out of a different material than regular release cars


----------



## 1976Cordoba

You have a lot of white cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078

No kidding!!! Some funky white ones too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

I love chrome and white. I think they just look fast.

Next time you watch a football game look at the shoes. Teams with white shoes always look faster.


----------



## [email protected]

My Daughter see's the Godzilla stuff and tells me "AAAAAH its a Godzirra". No more watching old Asian movies for her. Thanks to my Nephew always watching those b grade movies. Nice pics of your awesome collection.


----------



## 22tall

Here are some Micro Scalextric Jaguars






















And the Maxi Micro Mini Cooper with an MEV for size comparison






















I will get some more up when my batteries recharge


----------



## 22tall

More of them


----------



## Abominus

*More Atlas?*

22tall,

Do you have many Atlas cars? I am finishing up an Atlas guide and always looking to confirm more car colors. Already saw the ones you posted way back in this thread.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## 22tall

Sorry Chris, that's all the Atlas cars I have.


More Micro caleys


----------



## 22tall

The last of them


----------



## 22tall




----------



## tjd241

Nice mess of oldsters 22T... Love seeing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love them vibes! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome collection of cars 22T, keep coming back to this thread to review the cars. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 22tall

Can you hear the Beach Boys yet?


----------



## 22tall

Artin HO. 






























































Check out the three guide pins they came with. The track slot was in the shape of an inverted T. A piece of track had an opening to insert the guide pin.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I guess with those Artin Guide pins- you really couldn't Deslot !? (kinda takes all the skill out of racing- don't it)


----------



## Gear Head

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I guess with those Artin Guide pins- you really couldn't Deslot !? (kinda takes all the skill out of racing- don't it)


Nah, it's just more challenging to get the cars to fly off...:freak:

I hear you.


----------



## 22tall




----------



## 22tall




----------



## slotcarman12078

Here come the T jets!!! :thumbsup: Bummer the Candy Blue got smooshed!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I love that truck, wish they made more of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

Dash hasn't done any pick ups . Always a chance.


----------



## 22tall

Couple hundred more of these and I will move on to something else.
This is my second favorite car of all time.


----------



## tjd241

*I probably missed it, but.......*



22tall said:


> Couple hundred more of these and I will move on to something else. This is my second favorite car of all time.


What's your number one 22T ??


----------



## slotcarman12078

I had a nice phone conversation with 22 the other day, so I know!! :tongue: 

All I can say is I wish I knew about T jets 40 years earlier..


----------

